# Introducing Trailcraft Cycles Pineridge 24 High Performance Bike



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

I have not seen any posts or talk about Trailcraft Cycles here on mtbr, so I would like to introduce my company. 

The Trailcraft Pineridge 24 was conceived after looking for a quality lightweight bike for our 8-year-old son. We purchased a "high-end" name brand lightweight 24-inch wheel bike from the local bike shop. It weighed more than 27 pounds in stock form, and had chainstays as long as my 26-inch wheel bike at 420mm. Our son, just barely 8-years-old at the time, and only about 50 pounds himself, was riding a bike that was literally more than half his body weight. It was as long in the wheelbase as many 26-inch wheeled bikes. Most of this weight was in the wheels, tires, stem, seat post and handlebars.

The majority of 24-inch bikes are all designed to hit a price point for the manufacturer and dealer. Most "high-end" 24-inch bikes are in the $600.00+ range, and still very heavy out of the box.

Dollar for gram, rotational weight is the first place to drop weight to gain any type of performance. First, 450 gram Schwalbe tires replaced the stock 750 gram wire bead tires on his bike. Stem, bars, and seatpost were swapped out with lighter versions. A total of 1300 grams was dropped immediately, and hills which were once a struggle seemed much easier for our son. His riding level went from that of a kid on a heavy bike only able to do 4-5 miles of flat terrain, to the next level. He now wanted to ride with his Dad in the foothills at every chance.

Watching the progression of our son on this newly modified bike, I started asking some questions to industry friends and family, as well as other families with children our son's age. Surrounded by bike industry people (Fort Collins, Colorado is a cycling mecca) the consensus was that nobody makes a lightweight, high-end 24-inch wheel bike in stock form, out of the box. I was encouraged to "build it" and do my part in helping to take kids from the good level to the great level via a better 24-inch bike. 











*Geometry *

The biggest issue faced with 24-inch kids' bikes currently on the market is the abnormally long chainstay length, which makes it so difficult to manual and wheelie. Part of the reason production 24-inch frames seem to be stretched so long is to allow a kickstand to fit behind the bottom bracket. Look closely, most brands use the same frame on the $300-$700 bikes, but simply spec better forks, wheels, and components on the more expensive model. Even if these "high-end" spec 24-inch kids' bikes do not have a kickstand, they use that same long chainstay frame as a lower spec 24-inch bike with a kickstand. Look closely, most mass produced 24-inch frames are all the same across the brands' entire 24-inch range. They just have a slightly better component spec, and a different paint job to go along with those extra long chainstays. 

Bottom line: As chainstay length becomes longer, the harder it becomes to pull up to manual and wheelie over trail obstacles. For young aspiring riders, longer chainstays hinder key development during these "sponge years" where kids just soak up as much as they can while playing and riding their bikes. 











*








*Just 22 pounds with Eggbeater pedals as shown. Leave the 5 pounds behind!

Prototyping and Testing

Finding a manufacturing partner willing to work with me designing and making prototypes was a huge challenge initially. The first question always asked was "how many frames a year" which almost killed the project from the very beginning. After connecting with one manufacturer willing to make a few samples, several rounds of prototypes were made in both titanium and aluminum. Our son, now nearly 9-years-old at this point, was the first "guinea pig" test rider telling us what worked and didn't work with these prototypes of varying geometry.

Neighborhood friends rode the bikes, noting what worked better, what didn't, what wheelied better, etc.. A chainstay length of 390mm and head tube angle of 70 degrees unanimously was the perfect "trail blend" offering the most fun climbing and descending. Finalizing the frame, a full round of EN testing was completed, with the bikes passing adult mountain bike testing standards. 

Lightest Wheelset on a 24-Inch Bike

In order to make the perfect lightweight 24-inch bike, a huge focus was paid in the wheels department. This is a high performance wheelset on he Pineridge 24. Custom alloy super light 370 gram hubs laced to 24 -inch 310 gram 28 spoke Stans Crest rims totaling close to just 1300 grams keeps you rolling fast when the trail goes uphill. To complement the light wheels, Ashima brake rotors at just 85 grams each help keep rotating weight as low as possible. Light wheels are crucial to young riders that are just starting out, as well as more experienced young riders aspiring to get to the next level.

Tires: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24-inch Performance series keep weight low and traction high. These tires have a folding bead design, come in at a low 450 gram weight, and have great tread which excels in most conditions tested from hard pack to rich loamy highcountry dirt. Stans yellow tape is installed so all that is needed are tubeless valves if you choose to go the tubeless route to shed even more weight, and reduce rolling resistance.









Stem, Handlebar & Seatpost:

The next step was choosing a lightweight stem, handlebar and seat post. Carbon fiber seemed to drive cost way up, and was only marginally lighter. I spec'd a 150 gram handlebar 640mm wide, 160 gram 27.2 x 350mm seat post, and 120 gram stem in 60mm to keep the cockpit weight as low as possible.
Cranks: While most 24-inch bikes on the market have a single ring or triple ring setup, for our Colorado trails, and high country mountain rides, a "granny gear" setup is absolutely necessary. A few companies spec a single ring in an attempt to save weight on paper, but what is the point when your kid has to get off and push uphill? Traditional 40+ tooth "big rings" are simply too big for a kid to spin over, so that was eliminated. 

Cranks: LASCO is known for leading the market with proven 152mm, 104 BCD crank arms so this was a natural choice. The stock crank arms spec'd with a 22 tooth small "granny ring" for the steep hills, a 32 tooth middle ring, and a custom outer "bash" ring in place of where the "big ring" would reside. This "bash ring" prevents the chain from bouncing to the outside causing derailment, protects the chain rings, and most important keeps long pants from getting caught in the chainrings. 

Fork: The 60mm travel, 1600 gram RST First air sprung suspension fork with high quality alloy lowers, lockout and preload adjust offers outstanding performance just like bigger adult sized suspension forks but without the weight. This smooths out the choppy stuff for more control while fighting off fatigue and allowing for much longer rides.










Custom Trailcraft Lasco 152mm Crank Detail

Shimano Brakes and Drivetrain

Shimano Deore level components were chosen to keep the price down but performance high.
 - Deore M-615 hydraulic disk brakes offer great one finger braking performance, have easily adjustable levers for small hands, and work beautifully with the lightweight 85 gram Ashima rotors. 
- Deore shifters offer solid performance for a 20 speed setup. I-Spec shift and brake lever consolidation keeps a clean handlebar.
- Deore GS Clutch mid-cage derailleur keeps the chain tight, and bounce free while offering excellent shifting performance.

*Final Bike Weight = 22 pounds with pedals *

One of the most valuable benefits of the Pineridge 24 are the memories made together on the bike as a family. The awesome ride quality and lightweight components of the Pineridge 24 has allowed for longer more enjoyable rides, creating fun times on the trail together, and a lifetime of memories. This time and connection together is priceless. Our son now 10.5 years old is still on his Pineridge 24 and will have a solid three years of riding on this wheel size, and to think of the potential loss of skill and development by forcing him to ride a 26" wheel bike too big for him or a stock 24" bike with heavy components would have been a disservice to him as a child who LOVES the bike. We know the Pineridge 24 will allow your child to ride longer, climb higher, and enjoy more challenging trails together. 

Please visit/like/share our Facebook page for updates and new builds. https://www.facebook.com/TrailcraftCycles?fref=ts

There is a Kickstarter happening now also https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1973083319/trailcraft-cycles Please help spread the word of these bikes to your friends who have kids that might be interested in a Trailcraft!

Thank you for your support of this cool new bike! 

Happy Trails, 
Ginger
trailcraftcycles(at)gmail.com
Trailcraft Cycles


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice! We are just onto 20" right now but this will be on our radar for when the time comes. Good luck!


----------



## IceBiker1972 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice bikes, Ginger!
Many thanks also for your impressive work with NoTubes: it's very cool to have such rim as an option. I'd like to ask a question about your Ti frame: what is the weight and what would be the price for it as a "frame only" (I did find "Ti Frame, Fork, Wheels, Cranks" on your site)?


----------



## tekkamaki (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice.
what is the price point on these?

There also seems to be an uuntapped market right now for high performance xxs 26 bikes and 160mm cranksets.


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

Good looking bikes...the kid's high end bike market needs more options. Hopefully the industry will realize the need before all of my kids are too old to take advantage. 

Good luck!


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kudos to you for creating a well thought out 24" mountain bike. I wish you were around a year ago before I bought the Scott RC Jr for my son.

Best of luck!


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

IceBiker1972 said:


> Nice bikes, Ginger!
> Many thanks also for your impressive work with NoTubes: it's very cool to have such rim as an option. I'd like to ask a question about your Ti frame: what is the weight and what would be the price for it as a "frame only" (I did find "Ti Frame, Fork, Wheels, Cranks" on your site)?


Thanks Icebiker! Working with Stans was an absolute joy, they said they had a lot of requests for 24" so timing must have been right to roll new molds. Most of the other rims are 400g+ out in the market so Crest 24" was a no brainer when I heard estimates of 300-325 grams. Final product ended up at 310 grams.

Ti frame weighs 1300 grams, and honestly never thought about selling it frame only. I kind of figured most people would at least want the platform of light wheels/fork/cranks. Let me get back with you, will send a PM.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

tekkamaki said:


> Nice.
> what is the price point on these?
> 
> There also seems to be an uuntapped market right now for high performance xxs 26 bikes and 160mm cranksets.


Hi tekkamaki, check out my website Trailcraft Cycles all prices are on the product pages. A few different options to choose from but the aluminum complete bike is $1699.

Funny you mention xxs 26" bikes. I have a prototype I am building up for myself and son above in the pictures who next year will growing out of 24".


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Very impressive. I went to great lengths to build acceptably light 20 and 24" bikes for my son. Absolutely awesome that you went ahead and started a bicycle company. 
Now, my son fits 26" wheels, so building light for him is easy.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Ginger-
Nice job on selecting and sourcing the stans rim for your wheels. You can still easily and safely shed additional weight from the wheelsets for kids by use even fewer than 28 spokes. I saw that stans list a 24 hole version of the rim, but you can still go even lower spoke count and build reliable kid use wheels using 32 and 36 hole drilled rims, see some of the example 12, 16 & 18 spoke wheel builds in thread; http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...-wheel-build-40lb-rider-need-help-891768.html

One approach you might also test out and use for your 24" bikes is to promote them also as a dual purpose kids MTB/road bike by getting a second set of road specific wheels. What I noticed is that 650c road tires are just a hair larger diameter than 507mm rim (24") MTB tires. Alternatively, narrow 1"slick tread road tires on 559mm (26" MTB) rims would likely work too but are probably a wider and slightly smaller diameter tire and 559mm/ 26" size does not have as good of as selection of lightweight high-performance tires and rims as 650c size which is somewhat popular size among triathletes. With disk brakes, it would be very easy to quickly swap out to use a second set of disk hub 650c road wheels so that kids can use same bike to go out on faster, longer smooth road rides too. Your titanium rigid fork bike would be particularly well suited to option of using road wheels. 
The 24" to 650c conversion I tried is at; 
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/24-mtb-650c-road-conversion-910929.html 
Once I got rid of using road drop bars (reach too long) and changed it back to flat bars, both of my daughters loved having option of riding on the road with high-performance road wheels, even my 6 year old daughter eagerly used it to complete an 8-mile road ride with me this past summer, something I dont think she would have managed with slower knobbies.

Lastly- The EN testing standard for adult bike forks are so rigorous, it will pretty well guarantee that a fork built to pass EN testing will be ridiculously overbuilt (and overweight) for kid use. From the example of older 26" rockshox SID XC forks, the 1600gr first air 24" fork is still almost 1 pound overweight from where it could/should weigh. In the interest of further pursuing your stated philosophy of producing high-performance lightweight kid bikes, as you develop contacts with suppliers you might consider inquiring if any fork manufacturer is able/willing to produce for you a lighter weight 24" suspension fork that is still suitably safe (perhaps with a rider weight limit) but that does not necessarily meet adult bike EN standards.

Cheers-


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

GrayJay said:


> Ginger-
> Nice job on selecting and sourcing the stans rim for your wheels. You can still easily and safely shed additional weight from the wheelsets for kids by use even fewer than 28 spokes. I saw that stans list a 24 hole version of the rim, but you can still go even lower spoke count and build reliable kid use wheels using 32 and 36 hole drilled rims, see some of the example 12, 16 & 18 spoke wheel builds in thread; http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...-wheel-build-40lb-rider-need-help-891768.html
> 
> One approach you might also test out and use for your 24" bikes is to promote them also as a dual purpose kids MTB/road bike by getting a second set of road specific wheels. What I noticed is that 650c road tires are just a hair larger diameter than 507mm rim (24") MTB tires. Alternatively, narrow 1"slick tread road tires on 559mm (26" MTB) rims would likely work too but are probably a wider and slightly smaller diameter tire and 559mm/ 26" size does not have as good of as selection of lightweight high-performance tires and rims as 650c size which is somewhat popular size among triathletes. With disk brakes, it would be very easy to quickly swap out to use a second set of disk hub 650c road wheels so that kids can use same bike to go out on faster, longer smooth road rides too. Your titanium rigid fork bike would be particularly well suited to option of using road wheels.
> ...


Hi everyone, thanks so much for all the kind words. GrayJay, you have some great input, appreciated! On one of my son's prototype TI frames has two wheelsets: one with MTB tires and another with Vee Rubber MK3 24x1.5 which he raced 'cross on. I'll have to take some pics and post that setup, it is really nice to just swap out wheels as you mentioned. The boy does hot laps around the neighborhood so fast, it is frightening. I believe the bike is 17 pounds with that setup.

Thanks again and have a wonderful rest of your weekend!!!
Ginger


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

What wonderfully thought out bikes. If my son weren't on to 26" wheels, I would be looking at one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD so please forgive the typos that occur when typing with two fingers.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I wish you good luck on your endeavor! 

My son, 8, is riding a 24 inch bike, a Marin, but its not a patch on yours. I did the Lasco crankset conversion like yours though and it is much better for it.

My daughter, 11, is riding a 15" framed 26 incher. At 5'3" she's almost ready for a 27.5" bike, but I'll keep her on a 26 for now. I was after a frame only, as I can salvage a lot of high end gear and wheels from my old 26er which I just don't seem to ride anymore but quality hard-tail 26" frames seem to be a dying breed, especially for larger kids or small adults. Possibly a market opportunity there...

Anyway your kid looks like a ripper. It's awesome that you where able to build a company to fulfill the needs of kids we all dreamed we could.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

This is great, congrats and good luck going forward. Just used the Lasco 152mm cranks for an upgrade and they seem to be fine. As for the Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24...where do you get them from? They do not seem to be available anywhere. I assume you are talking about the 24" 2.1 tires.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

Beautiful. After a couple good years you should expand to 20"


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

mevnet said:


> This is great, congrats and good luck going forward. Just used the Lasco 152mm cranks for an upgrade and they seem to be fine. As for the Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24...where do you get them from? They do not seem to be available anywhere. I assume you are talking about the 24" 2.1 tires.


Thanks! The Lasco cranks are great for these 24" bikes.

Yes, the Rocket Ron 24x2.1" tires apparently are in extremely high demand. They can be purchased here Schwalbe North America | Schwalbe North America in North America but the lead time is about 120 days, at least this is about how long it took from initial order date get my tires.

Currently the Schwalbe Rocket Ron is the lightest 24" tire with a really good tread pattern for just about all riding terrain and conditions. They do take just a little more Stans sealant and shaking to get setup tubeless (compared with other size tires, use 2 full scoops) but once setup they are really nice.

Happy Trails! 
Ginger


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes I would love at least one RoRo for the front, currently using Schwalbe Table Tops (2.25 550-560g) and I also have a set of Maxxis Holy Roller (2.4, 700+g). Thought about tubeless but wheels are not TLR so I still use them w Conti tubes. 

Happy trails!


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

I got a set of 24" Rocket Ron's for my daughter last Christmas, they are indeed great tires. Shortly thereafter, the schwalbe website has shown then as continually sold-out for almost 1 year now. At that rate, most kids waiting for their 24" tires are going to outgrow the bike before the tires a back in stock.

Probably next best lightweight 24" alternative that is actually available for immediate delivery is the 482gr trek XR1; 
Bontrager XR1 Comp Tire - Trek Bicycle Superstore


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like a great bike. They are out of my price range for my kids riding, but still something I will keep in the back of my mind. I am glad you are out there making them. I think theiris a demand for this bike and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

I was looking at doing the same thing a few months back. It became cost prohibitive to build the bike I wanted to sale as a company though. I was trying to keep it under $1000 per bike. Good luck!! Hoping the best for your company!


----------



## JMD123JMD (Dec 11, 2014)

Just wanted to endorse the Trailcraft pine ridge model. We just received ours a few days ago. My daughter absolutely loves it. Was it expensive yes, but to us well worth it. The wheels, and components make for a very light bike and the gear ratios are making it so my daughter is able to climb hills she struggled with in the past. From an esthetic point the paint is really well done. We went with the Green, as I have a son that will be able to ride it in another 4 years. Our contact at the company has been VERY accommodating and great in communication. If your on the fence about ordering a bike I would do it without hesitation.

J


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

tekkamaki said:


> There also seems to be an uuntapped market right now for high performance xxs 26 bikes.


Hello everyone! Just a quick update on the 26" proto I mentioned earlier in this thread from last year.

My son now has about 6 weeks of ride time in just about all conditions on one of the 26" XS frames I have been working on. He can still ride the 24" at 4'9" and 79 pounds but since building up the 26" he is clearly ready for the next step.

The frame as pictured will look different for production more consistent to my Pineridge 24" frame, so no curved down tube, no gusset at seat tube/top tube, slightly higher standover. Bike as pictured is 22 pounds with the Shimano SPD's running 1x10 and a 30t narrow wide ring. The tires are 675 gram 2.35" Kenda Slant Six, and the wheels are Stans Podium so a normal wheel and 500 gram 2.1" tires should wash out weight-wise. The chainstays are about 420mm on the frame pictured with clearance for 2.35's also pictured. The frame is equipped for disk brake only, but I did keep the head tube at 1 1/8 so the plethora of existing 26" forks will work.

Why 26" wheels for kids 4'8" to 5'2" and not 27.5"?

Through various research and talking with engineers in the know, the 27.5" wheel offers just under 1/2" (12.5mm) more rollover than the 26".

Due to the typical lower center of gravity of smaller mountain bike riders and kids, there are _several disadvantages_ of a 27.5 compared to 26":

1. Higher rotational weight 
2. Front end (handlebar height) that is 1/2"-1" taller than a 26"
3. Longer chainstays typically than a 26"
4. Longer Wheelbase typically than a 26"

For normal sized adult mountain bike riders, all of the above disadvantages can actually be seen as positives. But for _smaller riders_ (short women and kids) these bigger 27.5" wheels make the wheel considerably heavier than a 26" wheel. Also, since it's about 1" larger in diameter, it also puts the weight further out from the axle which in turn increases the weight just that much more.

What does this mean for smaller riders and kids 4'8"-5'2"? These "size xs and small" 27.5" bikes have: (1) longer wheelbases (2) longer chain stays (3) taller front ends and (4) taller/heavier wheels.

The combination of these all together will make 27.5" much more difficult to get up to speed but most importantly from a safety standpoint navigating technical terrain will be more cumbersome once you add all 4 variables combined as noted above. Simple tricks like learning to manual, pull wheelies, floating the front wheel, etc. become that much harder during these "sponge" years where crucial life-long skills of learning typically happens.

Happy Trails! Ginger


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Good info in here Ginger. You should include some of it, as well as detailed specs, on your website.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't know you were also working on a small 26". I'll be interested when my son out grows his 24". Looking forward to seeing more information about it.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

joeadnan said:


> Good info in here Ginger. You should include some of it, as well as detailed specs, on your website.


Hi thanks for the kind words. I will be adding more info and details to the Trailcraft website in the near future. Thanks, Ginger


----------



## fireswamp (Nov 4, 2013)

I want to give a shout-out to the owner of Trailcraft, Ginger. I've been in a long discussion with her about whether my petite 9 year old is tall enough for the 24" Pineridge (and/or how to modify the bike to make it work). 

Ginger's knowledge of all things kid mountain biking is second-to-none, as is her patience working with customers.

Hats off to you, Trailcraft. Keep up the great work, and thank you for creating exactly the bikes our kids need!


----------



## JMD123JMD (Dec 11, 2014)

fireswamp said:


> I want to give a shout-out to the owner of Trailcraft, Ginger. I've been in a long discussion with her about whether my petite 9 year old is tall enough for the 24" Pineridge (and/or how to modify the bike to make it work).
> 
> Ginger's knowledge of all things kid mountain biking is second-to-none, as is her patience working with customers.
> 
> Hats off to you, Trailcraft. Keep up the great work, and thank you for creating exactly the bikes our kids need!


I had a similar great experience. Trailcraft not only makes a great product but they are also a pleasure to do business with.


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow, this looks like a great bike! Has anybody already imported one to Europe and how did that work out?

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, Trailcraft has been a really fun business to develop. Hearing the stories of your kids growth and riding abilities on the Pineridge 24 has been very rewarding. The best part is seeing the great riding pics you are all sending and posting to our Facebook page. It's really cool to see your kids riding the local trails and having fun on the bike! Keep'em coming!!

Thanks again and Happy Trails!
Ginger


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks Ginger for your kind and prompt reply to my questions via FB. Hopefully in a few months to a year my youngest will be big enough for a proper 24" bike!

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

I hope nice weather is upon you all and your trail time is plentiful with your families. Several Facebook followers and new riders suggested I should be posting the latest and greatest Trailcraft build here to this thread and a general update. New to Trailcraft this spring is I've now added a 1x option which is taking the stock weight down to 21.10-21.25 pounds roughly. The new build gets a Zee rear shifter, and a Race Face 30 tooth narrow-wide/drop-stop chainring (purple, green, or blue anodized). This new build is using stock Deore components otherwise at these weights, nothing custom. Perfect for areas where a granny gear will never be needed and a 30x36 gearing works well.

I've done several titanium builds as well, they are coming in at 18.36-18.4 pounds for the same stock Deore build with a 1x10 setup and rigid Ti fork. 

Our daughter turned 8 on March 20, and for her birthday we built her up a Grape colored Pineridge 24 with Ti fork (stock build otherwise) and it is coming in at just 18.98 pounds. She wanted a Race Face purple anodized 30 tooth ring and we put a Ti fork on (which I am offering as an option soon on the alloy bikes). The Ti fork saves 1000+ grams over the suspension fork, and it will be good for her to learn rigid like the rest of us did.  Coming off an un-modified 26.5 pound Specialized 20" wheeled bike, she is now absolutely flying uphill. It's been pretty amazing to see her progression on the bike in just a few short weeks. She is a tiny but tall 45 pounds so the lower rotational weight and overall bike weight of 7.5 pounds lighter was like cutting the ball and chain behind her, literally. 

Happy Trails! 
Ginger


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Tuned in.

Nice bikes and im in the market for one for my daughter and son who are similar in size.

I'm trying to determine what is the child's size range that works for these 24" bikes.

Never mind....

Just found the size guid on their site.


----------



## Potsie (May 1, 2009)

Wow! This is really great to see. Good for you guys taking the plunge to make real nice kids bikes. Best of luck, Ginger!


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ginger - Any update on the 26?


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I got a 24 for my son and I can say is an awesome super light weight bike and communication with Ginger was top notch. I will be staring a new thread on my review. Is money definitely well spent.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

stom_m3 said:


> Ginger - Any update on the 26?


Hi Stom,

We've been trail testing the bike and everything has been really great. We've take a few family trips to Fruita and Moab as well as lots of local riding here in Northern Colorado. The frame is now in production and I should see my first small batch soon. I am still working on the complete bike spec, keeping it affordable and light as we all know on this forum is the biggest challenge with kids bikes so my son is trying lots of parts out on the prototypes every week. Luckily our son is a good tester and rides hard for ice cream and treats. 

Here are a few cool pics from Moab and Fruita this spring.

I'll post more info as I have it available. I've added a blog to my website, you can check it out here. We are doing a lot of fun and cool builds (1x =light!!) I'll be posting up as well. Trailcraft Cycles

Happy Trails! 
Ginger


----------



## PeopleForScience (May 15, 2012)

I love what you are doing here Trailcraft, it's about time that someone came up with something so simple and lightweight and with proper chainstay lengths! It will be quite a few years before we're ready but I keep coming back to this thread with hope so keep posting new stuff!


----------



## Potsie (May 1, 2009)

Hi Ginger, 

I am keeping an eye on this thread. Any new updates on the 26" bike you have been working on? Final spec, weight and price? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

FYI...

These are good bikes and good people to deal with.


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

I was in the Colorado area last June and was able to see that bike in person and it is sweet.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Potsie said:


> Hi Ginger,
> 
> I am keeping an eye on this thread. Any new updates on the 26" bike you have been working on? Final spec, weight and price? Thanks in advance.


Hi Potsie,

Thanks for the inquiry and interest. We are getting super close! We do have a name for the bike, it is called the Timber 26. The Timber Trail is a really nice trail on the hill in the background of some of these photo's behind the reservoir which is a local favorite for kids in our local cycling scene in and around Fort Collins, Colorado.

I am still working out the final build spec, but do have my first small paint sample run done. Attached are some images so you can see what we have been busy doing over here. Pictures don't do some of these bikes justice but we think kids will have a really nice selection to choose. Standover height is about 26.5" and the perfect next bike for a rider coming off of our Pineridge 24 or any other 24" as the wheelbase, bar height, and overall weight of most 27.5" bikes doesn't make much sense for smaller riders. Chainstay length of the Timber 26 is even less than some of the current 24" bikes. Also the wheelbase is nice and tight so the bike is super fun and flickable. Manuals and lofting the front wheel is really pretty awesome. I am 5'4" and though the bike is a tad too short in the top tube for me, I can even see shorter adult riders enjoying the playfulness of this bike.

Current bikes are under 23 pounds (fully geared) over 6 pounds lighter than the more recent 26" (and even 24") full suspension kids bikes. To give an illustration the rocks on the scale is about the weight saved. To a kid or light adult this is enormous. I know I wouldn't want to carry that much extra weight if I didn't have to.

Price is targeted to be $1999.

Our son has been riding and racing the blue bike this summer locally. Attached are some images of the Hahn's Peak/Zirkel Wilderness area (Northern Colorado) from a few weeks back. I'll update with new info hopefully soon, but also watch my blog and Facebook for updates.

Happy Trails!

Ginger


----------



## Jeremy R (Jan 20, 2004)

Any chance you guys are making a Pineridge 24 in that teal color with pink decals?


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Jeremy,

Thanks for your inquiry. Yes! We are going to be making this color combo available. It looks awesome together! Please feel free to contact me directly if you have any more questions. [email protected]

Happy Trails!

Ginger


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Jeremy R said:


> Any chance you guys are making a Pineridge 24 in that teal color with pink decals?


I've got a few of the teal w/ pink decals here and a limited number more on the way just in time for Christmas. Below are some pics, this bike we set up as a 1x10 with purple Raceface 30t narrow-wide chainring and just 21.25 pounds heading to Texas.

Also, I decided to do the orange color as well. It is such a cool color and pretty gender neutral. This was also a custom 1x10 build with a blue 30t Raceface narrow-wide chainring heading to Michigan.

It's getting really busy already with Christmas so close, so I'd need to know asap on these new colors if you want to put one under the tree this year.

Happy Trails and Thanksgiving! 
Ginger


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow, these new colors are great! Thanks for sharing these pictures with us.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello Parents!

Just wanted to give a quick update to some new Trailcraft wheels I have been working on and just now shipping for spring. We received so many requests from parents over the last year asking for a solution to drop weight on the stock 24" bikes they already own. Our new wheels are a simple and direct upgrade for any disc brake equipped bike and have a huge drop in rotational weight while also dropping the overall bike weight by pounds in some cases!

Here is the wheelset! 
-24" Rim spec: 26mm external width, 21mm internal width. Rim profile height is 18mm. Stainless steel eyelets, 28 spokes per rim.
-Sealed cartridge bearing hubs, 6061 aluminum hub shell, 6-bolt ISO standard disc rotor mounting surface, double butted J-Bend spokes with black alloy nipples keep wheel weight low!!
-100mm front spacing/135mm rear spacing.
-Shimano/SRAM 9/10 speed compatible cassette body.
-Quick release levers included.

Additional info and configuration options can be found here:

Trailcraft Cycles

I posted an advertised weight of 1500 grams taped, but these wheels are coming in at about 1490 grams or even a few grams less in some cases.

I took a few real world weight savings pics to show what can be expected weight wise. You can weight your stock wheels in the same way to calculate your true weight saving opportunity.

Pic 1 - Trailcraft Wheelset taped - 1490 grams

Pic 2 - Rocket Ron tires (pair) - 940 grams

Pic 3 - Trailcraft wheels with tires, sealant, and Ashima rotors - 2760 grams

Pic 4 - Trailcraft wheelset with tires set up tubeless (2 scoops of Stans sealant per wheel) - 2580 grams

Last pic is a new project I am working on showing the wheels on my orange bike. 

Happy Trails!

Ginger


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks Ginger.

I'd like to add that Trailcraft makes a great bike. 

Last year got a Pineridge for my 9 year old son who's been mountain biking with me for about 3 years. Its worked out extremely well. I've ridden and wrenched on mountain bikes for 20 plus years and I can say it was worth the cost and we got what we paid for.

That bike has let him progress quickly. Its a super light, well handling bike, so he rides better, keeps up with me, and so rides more; he gets better, rides more; and so it goes. Quite a few times he's out-ridden guys my age, and he's faster than my wife. The dynamic it has created for family riding is so fun.

As an example, for a break from our regular trail riding, he and I did lift assist at Killington DH. It was a blast and he rode that bike hard and did very well. I had to keep telling him to slow down.


Since the Pineridge is a real mountain bike its allowed him to progress much more quickly and now we can ride together at a real pace. As a dad hooked on mountain biking, what could be better than riding with your son who's loving it too. Next time you think about dropping cash for an upgrade on your own rig, think about putting it towards your kid's bike - you'll get a lot more smiles per buck.



The only thing Trailcraft is missing is a bike colored red, like Santa Cruz's old "trans-red"... 'cause every knows red's the faster color.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

I have to say these look fantastic. 
I only wish I could afford one for my kid!

I appreciate that the whole thing is a lot of catch-22 ... small numbers = high unit cost

The whole idea is great.... just not affordable to many so the catch-22....

A few things spring to mind that would open this up to a bigger market and reduce costs..

First one is standover height. 
I moved my kid onto a 24" a bit early (6 1/2) because I didn't want to spend more money on his 20. (I'd be more specific on measurements but I wrote them in cm and can't find them)

He ended up with a "girls" Cannondale "Medium" .. but the real key was the "medium" comes with a "bent" top tube.... this gives just that bit extra standover height.

I haven't compared the Trailcraft rear triangle.... though I would assume you have managed it shorter....

Air suspension is for some absolutely key for some.... (I know I said cost) ....
If you live in a place with wide open spaces it's completely different to those of us who's local access is mainly *technical single track through forest*. 
I count 15 miles as a long day in our trail centre ... riding in Utah/Moab I'd say would be equivalent to 30 miles... (just from your pictures)

Decent suspension is the differentiator for us. (The F1rst air are very impressive)

Crank Length is the next issue .... 152mm is still too long... I ended up making a 142mm crank from a SRAM S600 ... with this the geometry works....

If you could put an option on say 140/152 this would probably make for a bigger market (and spending $1000 on a bike I don't want to have to then go and change the cranks)

Stem length .. again the same.... perhaps an option between a 40 and 60 ??
Again, in combination with cranks and a bent top tube this would open up a Trailcraft to slightly smaller riders.

Components .... here is where I splashed out and saved weight though we still have some debatable wheels ....

The Cannondale came with V brakes and 3x8 ... the drive chain is completely new and XT M78x ....from shifters to rear mech to 1x10 with a 30T (narrow-wide) front and 11-36XT rear.

Reason for wanting discs isn't really stopping power but local conditions again..... our local trails are mud (this is the UK where our climate is more like BC) mixed with fine sand. This really gets annoying on rim brakes.

One reason for buying the Cannondale was it comes with disc mounts on the frame as well. The downside is the hubs are not disc compatible.

The rims are Alex Z1000 which not so great as Crest are not that heavy either.... the hassle is the hubs.... if we go to disc brakes....then I need to build new wheels... and we have an interim rear wheel just to take a cassette but can take discs... so 
another suggestion is offer with V brakes but with a frame mount and disc capable hubs...


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Ginger - Any more information on the Timber? Love the top 3 finish picture on FB. I didn't notice the 26" wheel in the mix until I took a closer look at the picture and wondered why the middle kid had a long travel fork. I then realized he also had larger tires. Nice. Look forward to seeing more on the Timber release.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi stom_m3, 

I've got a few of the Timber 26" I have been selling but waiting for my bigger production run to land and be in stock before I go live on my website. 

Some details I can share: 
419mm chainstay length
69.5 degree HTA
1017mm wheelbase

I am going to spec the Stans PODIUM wheelset so this is a super lightweight race bike with a nice short chainstay (but not too short) and the total bike weight is just about 22.5 pounds with suspension fork built as a 2x drivetrain. With the 1x build option I am still finalizing spec but looks to be under 22 pounds.

This will be the perfect "next size up bike" for kids coming off of 24" wheels and not quite ready go to a 27.5" wheel size which often has bike length/weight/height drawbacks. I'll update with more info hopefully soon!  

Happy Trails!

Ginger


----------



## PeopleForScience (May 15, 2012)

Trailcraft Cycles said:


> Last pic is a new project I am working on showing the wheels on my orange bike.
> 
> Happy Trails!
> 
> Ginger


What is the black cassette and color matched rigid fork on the orange bike in the last pic?

Looks cool all blacked out no silver with the all black wheels.

Weight?


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

PeopleForScience said:


> What is the black cassette and color matched rigid fork on the orange bike in the last pic?
> 
> Looks cool all blacked out no silver with the all black wheels.
> 
> Weight?


Hi the cassette is a Sunrace 11-42 which I now offer as a build option on all of my bikes. I got enough requests from parents last year wanting to go the OneUp, Wolftooth, etc. "extended range" direction on their builds I decide to offer up a simple solution.

The fork is a butted lightweight aluminum fork which is coming in at about 700 grams. This is a prototype but we will offer some frame/fork color match options. We will also have black which goes with anything and will drop some serious weight over stock steel sanction forks.

The all black with no silver is a cool look. We just got back from a week in Moab for our kids spring break and this bike got a lot of positive comments. The bike with a Rocket Ron up front was just under 22 pounds fully geared with the 11-42 extended range cassette. We ended up trying a bigger tire for Utah, a Fat Albert which is a BIG 2.4" tire!

Happy Trails! Ginger


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Trailcraft Cycles said:


> Hello Parents!
> 
> Last pic is a new project I am working on showing the wheels on my orange bike.


Wow how time flies, this is now ready! Just in time for the prime riding season ahead, I've added a Pineridge 24 Pro Dream Bike Configurator where aspiring young mountain bike riders can spec out their perfect 24" bike to best suit the family budget, local terrain and riding style. The Pineridge 24 is offered in both titanium and aluminum, with five different color choices in aluminum, three different 24" fork spec options, two 24" wheelset configuration options, and adds Shimano XT M8000 1x11 to the already available Deore 1x10 and 2x10 build levels. As one of the fork spec options, I've also introduced a new 650 gram, color matched Rigid 24 aluminum post-mount disc fork to the online configurator.

Shimano XT M8000 is now available as a premium Pro Dream Bike Configurator option, as well as the Trailcraft Cycles 24 wheelset.

Additionally, the 650 gram Rigid 24 fork is also now available on the Pineridge 24 Pro Dream Bike Configurator in 5 colors and also available separately as an aftermarket item for parents wanting to lighten a 24" bike (insert brand here) you may already own. A 7-11 year old rider-weight-to-bike-weight ratio typically hovers around 40% if not more in stock bike mode. Typical stock 24" suspension forks weigh north of 1800 grams, so the Trailcraft Rigid 24 fork offers a serious weight savings of 1000 grams if not more where riding terrain doesn't necessitate front suspension. The Rigid 24 rigid fork will also be popular for parents wanting to convert an existing 24" mountain bike into a flat bar cyclocross bike for 'cross season. The rigid fork comes in 1 1/8 steerer diameter, has an offset of 38mm, an axle to crown measurement of 410mm and is available now.

I have had many parents asking if an upgrade to a 1x11 XT M8000 grouppo was possible, and at the same time other parents were looking for a more affordable build level by substituting in our Trailcraft wheels which we sell aftermarket. Now having several new component options and 5 cool frame colors to choose from, Pineridge 24 Pro Dream Bike Configurator was the natural next step in 24" bike customization. As adults, we can choose our favorite frame color and spec from the various manufacturers of adult bikes based on our budget as well as riding style, so should kids looking for a high end bike they will be stoked to ride learning key life-long riding skills during these highly impressionable years.

The Pineridge 24 Pro Dream Bike Configurator is live now with all five aluminum frame colors in stock as well as titanium. Aluminum model builds range from 18-22 pounds and $1529-$2,137 depending on configuration spec. Titanium Pineridge 24 Pro model builds range from 17-21 pounds and $2,436-$2,973 depending on configuration spec. All bikes are fully built with a pro level tune and are then minimally disassembled for shipping purposes. Bikes are easily re-assembled in 10 minutes using 3,4,5, and 6mm allen wrenches to set up the stem, bar, shift lever(s), brakes and finally install pedals.

More information on the new Pineridge 24 Pro Dream Bike Configurator can be found Trailcraft Cycles and email at [email protected]

Thanks and Happy Trails!
Ginger


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Trailcraft Cycles said:


> As adults, we can choose our favorite frame color and spec from the various manufacturers of adult bikes based on our budget as well as riding style, so should kids looking for a high end bike they will be stoked to ride learning key life-long riding skills during these highly impressionable years.
> 
> The Pineridge 24 Pro Dream Bike Configurator is live now with all five aluminum frame colors in stock as well as titanium.


I don't pick my bikes on colour at all. I'd have to *really *hate the color for it to prevent me buying a bike. (I might select last years color if it was $1000 less though)

In summary you have every option I'd want except the one that would stop me buying.

If I'm going to have to source cranks and potentially the BB then I've missed the buying a product over building on an frame. Otherwise you have exactly what I'd buy... it's just once you have to then find some cranks it's no longer off-the-shelf.

Another option for some (though this one doesn't bother me personally) would be rim brakes or at least rear mounts. (Can't add more than 100g?)

I ended up building and probably spent about the same but once someone starts going down that path you potentially lost a customer.


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice Bikes but a little overpriced imo. $1928 for an aluminum rigid 24" bike with xt? $189 for an aluminum 24" fork? Thanks but I'll pass.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Trekkie8 said:


> Nice Bikes but a little overpriced imo. $1928 for an aluminum rigid 24" bike with xt? $189 for an aluminum 24" fork? Thanks but I'll pass.


It's not too bad if you were to pay retail for components: 
RRP for the XT M8000 groupset is about $1000
Stans Crest, decent Hubs and Spokes will set you back another $500 by the time you add building
and although you looked at the rigid fork option the RST is about $200 if you import it yourself...

So it's quickly $1700/$2000 leaving frame, bars, pedals, stem, headset, seatpost and saddle for $300 ....

OK, I hardly ever pay "Retail" ... but I think I probably spent about the same building a XT spec bike with the RST fork. (Indeed it probably cost me a little more due to buying things like wheels that were only temporary until I got the bits)


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

https://www.bike24.com/p2138900.html

Dunno where u get your gear but they rip you off. 500€ for xt groupset, 300€ for frame, 90€ for rigid alu fork. That leaves about 1000€ for wheels and little stuff. For that money you got carbon wheels


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Trekkie8 said:


> https://www.bike24.com/p2138900.html
> 
> Dunno where u get your gear but they rip you off. 500€ for xt groupset, 300€ for frame, 90€ for rigid alu fork. That leaves about 1000€ for wheels and little stuff. For that money you got carbon wheels


I'm not shopping in $ but CRC lists the groupset RRP $1116.49 (you can get discounted but if comparing a retail price on the bike then it seems it should be retail on the parts.

Stans Crest are $70 each (from Stans)
Say $70 for midrange spokes and $100 for the hubs and another $120 for tires is $410 plus build cost.

As I said I hardly ever pay retail price but finding discounted RST forks and 24" Crests is like looking for hens teeth.

Myself I got a frame and forks for £250 (on a bike) and threw out everything except the headset frame and forks.

I still had to buy wheels, bars, pedals, saddle, seatpost, stem and modify a crankset then new BB and narrow wide, rear mech, cassette, shifters, brakes and discs, grips

Added up its about the same price and 1/2lb heavier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Trekkie8 said:


> Nice Bikes but a little overpriced imo. $1928 for an aluminum rigid 24" bike with xt? $189 for an aluminum 24" fork? Thanks but I'll pass.





Trekkie8 said:


> https://www.bike24.com/p2138900.html
> 
> Dunno where u get your gear but they rip you off. 500€ for xt groupset, 300€ for frame, 90€ for rigid alu fork. That leaves about 1000€ for wheels and little stuff. For that money you got carbon wheels


Troll much?


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

And why is that trolling? If you like to overpay your gear then go ahead. Similar bikes and gear can be found (way) cheaper elsewhere. Just pointing that out


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Trekkie8 said:


> And why is that trolling? If you like to overpay your gear then go ahead. Similar bikes and gear can be found (way) cheaper elsewhere. Just pointing that out


I'd love to see what you consider a "similar" bike for way cheaper....


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

AGarcia said:


> I'd love to see what you consider a "similar" bike for way cheaper....


Well, I guess if you take the lowest discounted price seen over a year on every item and don't care if any of it matches and ignore availability it's possible to come in slightly cheaper. However I've never seen the RST F1rsts discounted and indeed it's more usual they are unavailable then You have shipping and such. Stans in 24 never seem to get much discount either ...neither have I found decent frames cheap ... The cheapest I found was buying a discounted Cannondale Race and throwing everything except the F1rst forks and frame away.


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

AGarcia said:


> I'd love to see what you consider a "similar" bike for way cheaper....


MAX26 Kinderbike - VPACE Bikes

$500 I consider way cheaper, and then u even got a Carbon rigid or suspension


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Trekkie8 said:


> MAX26 Kinderbike â€" VPACE Bikes
> 
> $500 I consider way cheaper, and then u even got a Carbon rigid or suspension


Can you point out some of these sub 22lb bikes with XT level groupsets?

das MAX26 Komplettrad kostet *1.399 € then as far as I can tell yopu need to purchase the RST F1rst forks seperately @ **199 €* die MAX24 Carbongabel wird einzeln *199 €* kosten (Einbauhöhe 410 mm, 1 1/8 straight, 160 mm Postmount)


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

For 1399€ you can choose between the carbon rigid or the f1 rst. 
Agreed gx1 might be a little less in quality than xt but no 500$ less. Even more when you want suspension or a carbon fork.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Trekkie8 said:


> For 1399€ you can choose between the carbon rigid or the f1 rst.
> Agreed gx1 might be a little less in quality than xt but no 500$ less. Even more when you want suspension or a carbon fork.


That is a nice bike, certainly. But at 1399 Euros, that's $1560 in current exchange rates. Certainly not $500 cheaper. Especially when Trailcraft is selling them at $1499 (when swapping the crest rims for house rims). Combine that with excellent customer service by the seller and you still have no bike of even close to the quality of the Trailcraft for "way cheaper."


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Trekkie8 said:


> For 1399€ you can choose between the carbon rigid or the f1 rst.
> Agreed gx1 might be a little less in quality than xt but no 500$ less. Even more when you want suspension or a carbon fork.


Here is another nice bike ...

24 Zoll : Federleicht 24er Disc MTB

€ 2,780.00 (incl. TVA)

and another ...

Zyankali 24 XT 3x10 Alu MTB Hardtail

€ 949.00 (though now at 10.2 kg and I'm less liking the frame geometry)

The Children's Lightweight Bicycle Specialists: quality and proportional
£1,499.99

If was I buying I'd buy from Europe as it's simpler for me and no import tax.

*I'd have been unlikely to buy the Trailcraft principally due to the crank length. * I wouldn't want to buy a "ready to ride" bike and have to change the cranks before it was rideable and 152mm is* way too long* for a kid just big enough for a 24"

I'd prefer XT or SLX brakes as I'm not happy with my 6yr old playing with DOT brakefluid...

Ultimately finding the F1rst and decent (<1200g) 24" wheels is the cost prohibitive part once you have a frame.

I thought similar to you until I actually bought all the parts at the best discounts I could but even a good quality chain or cables/hoses soon add up.


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

Last year I bought the orbea mx team24 for my 6yo. I'm currently building up a 26" for him to start with next season. Simpel because it's fun. The beauty of that is that you can use bikeparts of your Old bike. And if you pay attention you find real Bargains. Last weekend for instance I bought a brand new xtr m9000 shifter and m8000 derailler for €100. But yeah, if you want a good brand new kids bike you should be willing to sell one of your kidneys


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Trekkie8 said:


> Last year I bought the orbea mx team24 for my 6yo. I'm currently building up a 26" for him to start with next season. Simpel because it's fun. The beauty of that is that you can use bikeparts of your Old bike. And if you pay attention you find real Bargains. Last weekend for instance I bought a brand new xtr m9000 shifter and m8000 derailler for €100. But yeah, if you want a good brand new kids bike you should be willing to sell one of your kidneys


I bought a Cannondale Race (old model) .. but eventually it's only the same Frame, Forks and headset.

I bought some parts used, others on discount but I think that* eventually *the price wasn't far from the Trailcraft ...

As I said a decent chain (for example) is not cheap.... and in this case I donated my spare chain (KMC-X10 SL) that I'd bought when discounted ... but I'll still need to replace my chain at some point.

I also spent money on a "interim" set of wheels. (Thinking I'd find some used/discounted wheels) - the rear I paid about £40 for and the hub lasted all of 3 months... (rubbish/non existent seals) and needed rebuilding to get another months life.

We now had a 32T oval narrow wide and a 40T expander.. but went through a 30T and 32T experimenting... and we'd have done better getting the XT M8000

By the timer I add all the P&P from various things it's quite significant ... so most things it's not worth bike-discount unless I'm buying a lot and then you are stuck with what is discounted vs not ... I can get significant discounts on say the M8000 groupset but then I don't need the cranks or I can try and get different parts ... and back to postage.

So yes it was a lot of fun .... but if I'm honest after adding P&P and some items I bought that didn't work out quite as planned I think I spent possibly more than I would have.

I already miss the fun part but much as I'm tempted to start his next bike I don't know if he will want a FS by then. I also need to think if my (XC carbon) bike frame will be strong enough depending what he does...


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Steve-XtC said:


> *I'd have been unlikely to buy the Trailcraft principally due to the crank length. * I wouldn't want to buy a "ready to ride" bike and have to change the cranks before it was rideable and 152mm is* way too long* for a kid just big enough for a 24"


Hi Everyone, thought I would give a quick update of what is going on over here at Trailcraft Cycles.

We are currently moving out our 2016 models and next week will start shipping 2017 bikes in early December. _Anyone wanting a special deal on a 2016, or if you are a "Cyber Monday" shopper and want an awesome 2016 bike or components at a great price, then you will want to keep your eye out on our special builds page linked here:_ Trailcraft Cycles and follow our Facebook for some daily deals. https://www.facebook.com/TrailcraftCycles/

The 2017 Pineridge 24 bikes will feature a updated frame design and a few new components:

*- New Trailcraft Cycles direct-mount cranks in choice of 140mm or 152mm with 26, 28, or 30t chainring options! *
- Stans new Crest MK3 rims
- RST First 24 fork with new black stanchion tubes
- Shimano XT and Deore build component options

The 2017 complete Pineridge 24 bikes set up tubeless with the new direct mount cranks, XT components, lock-on grips, chainstay protector, and pedals are coming in at the low 21 pound range!

Trailcraft direct mount crank/external bb sets will be available in early January if you are looking to upgrade and lighten up a bike you might already own.

Happy Trails,

Ginger


----------



## FowlerWheels (Nov 23, 2016)

Beautiful products! Glad to hear of the updates. 

Have you worked with the Shimano XT 11-46T Cassette yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

FowlerWheels said:


> Beautiful products! Glad to hear of the updates.
> 
> Have you worked with the Shimano XT 11-46T Cassette yet?


Thanks so much!!!

I have not installed any of the new 11-46 cassettes (Sunrace or XT) yet primarily because my new direct mount cranks I've been working on. You can go down to a 26t front ring, maintain a lighter weight and get similar gear inches as say a 30 or 32 front ring and 46t big bailout gear. The 26x42 is a crazy granny gear. That said, I will start experimenting with it soon on my 26" Timber 26. Not sure a kid on a 24" bike will need a 32 or 34 and 11 cog in the rear. What are your experiences? Are you using SGS (Long) or GS (Medium) cage?

Wheel 
Rim Size 24/507mm 
Tire Size: 2.1" 
Gear Inches for 24" 2.1 wheel in these gears:
Ring 26--27---28---29---30---31---32 
Cog
42 15.0 15.5 16.2 16.7 17.2 17.9 18.4 
43 14.5  15.2 15.7 16.2 16.9 17.4 17.9 
44 14.3 14.7 15.5 16.0 16.4 16.9 17.6 
45 14.0 14.5 15.0 15.5 16.2 16.7 17.2 
46 13.8 14.3 14.7 15.2 15.7 16.2 16.9

Cheers! Ginger


----------



## FowlerWheels (Nov 23, 2016)

Trailcraft Cycles said:


> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> I have not installed any of the new 11-46 cassettes (Sunrace or XT) yet primarily because my new direct mount cranks I've been working on. You can go down to a 26t front ring, maintain a lighter weight and get similar gear inches as say a 30 or 32 front ring and 46t big bailout gear. The 26x42 is a crazy granny gear. That said, I will start experimenting with it soon on my 26" Timber 26. Not sure a kid on a 24" bike will need a 32 or 34 and 11 cog in the rear. What are your experiences? Are you using SGS (Long) or GS (Medium) cage?
> 
> ...


Makes sense! My son occasionally uses the 11T rear sprocket (with the 32T) on greenways but rarely in tight trails so you make a good point.

The plan is to transfer these parts over to a 26" as he gets older and I expect the 11T to be more useful then.

We're using the GS medium cage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Trailcraft Cycles said:


> Hi Everyone, thought I would give a quick update of what is going on over here at Trailcraft Cycles.
> 
> The 2017 Pineridge 24 bikes will feature a updated frame design and a few new components:
> 
> ...


Ginger, that's fabulous news for anyone looking to buy a ready to ride top spec bike and also great for anyone looking to buy a 104 BCD crank in 140mm...

If we were buying again .... then I wouldn't be looking to change a thing..

We are set-up on a 32T oval on the front and the 40T on the rear is *almost *as much gearing as can be used ... any steeper and keeping the the front wheel down will be a bigger issue.. we previously had a 30T NW and the 32T oval does seem to help on the steeper climbs smoothing the power delivery and helping keep grip and the front wheel down (we have a insanely short 35mm stem which doesn't help but was put on when he was a little shorter) We are running 2.1" Rocket Rons on Stans Crest at insanely low pressures (but he weights very little) and grip is rarely a problem unless he dislodges a stone ...Despite him growing a fair bit the 142mm cranks I made (I'm not sure why 142 not 140) are still easily long enough... and it will be a while before we think about 152mm... quite possibly he will be on a XS full suspension adult frame by then...

Glad to see you sticking to mineral oil brakes as well...


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

FowlerWheels said:


> Have you worked with the Shimano XT 11-46T Cassette yet?


OK we just did our first Timber 26 custom build with an XT 11-46 cassette and 30 tooth chainring. This bike also got a FOX 32 fork for a total bike weight of 21 pounds exactly without pedals. Looks and feels like you could climb just about anything with that low granny gear!

Also wanted to show a new black color we are coming out with for our Pineridge 24, available early summer for those kids ready for a 24" bike when they get out of school here in the northern hemisphere. 

Happy Trails, 
Ginger


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Trailcraft Cycles said:


> ...New Trailcraft Cycles direct-mount cranks in choice of 140mm or 152mm with 26, 28, or 30t chainring options!...


Keep up the good work. A DM crank in 140 and 152mm lengths is an awesome option.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

TigWorld said:


> Keep up the good work. A DM crank in 140 and 152mm lengths is an awesome option.


Thanks TigWorld! Your own website was a great resource to help make our sons 24" bike lighter and the rest just kind of took off from there!


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

As we ease into spring I want to show everyone of a few new lower priced Trailcraft Cycles builds. We will be attending the Sea Otter Classic with demo bikes for those of you attending - we would love to meet you and get your kids on a Trailcraft!

The first bike is a Pineridge 24 "Special Build" - This bike has a low 22.6 pound weight and is $1399.00. 4 cool colors to choose from! Our "Special Build" has the same frame and fork as our more expensive "Pro" models but gets spec'd with our Trailcraft wheels (with Schwalbe Rocket Ron tires) and other bits to keep the price lower yet still maintain a low weight. 30t narrow-wide style matching anodized chainring, and 11-42 cassette gives you the best gearing range - right out of the box! Trailcraft Cycles

The second bike is our Timber 26 "Special Build" - This bike also has a low 22.6 pound weight and the price is $1599.00. Rock Shox 30 Gold fork up front and at this price it also comes with our superlight 1290 gram Stans Podium rims laced to ultralight hubs. This is a super high performance 26" bike at a great price especially when you look at the cost of a Stans Podium wheelset on their website! 30t narrow-wide style matching anodized chainring, and 11-42 cassette gives you the best gearing range. Currently 4 colors to choose in this build too! Trailcraft Cycles

We hope to meet some of you at Sea Otter! Our booth number is 426, conveniently located next to the Sierra Nevada beer garden.  We have some cool NEW bikes launching this summer so please stop by to check out them out in person!

Happy Trails!

Ginger


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I hope summer was great and back to school is even better! 

We have a new website, some cool new colors and new bike called the Big Mesa 26+ which is now shipping. We make this bike in XS and S sizes for riders 4'10" to 5'6" tall. We've focused on super light weight components and weights starting at 23.95 pounds (for XT build) with pedals in 5 cool color options.

Here are a few of the features:
- 26+ Wheelset using Stans FLOW MK3 rim, 28 db spokes, BOOST hubs front and rear
- WTB Ranger 26x2.8" tires, set up tubeless (we include two tubes as spares)
- BOOST Rock Shox Reba or Judy depending on build level
- Internal/Stealth dropper routing 
- 27.5 x 2.35 boost wheelset capability should your mood change 

Riders also have the opportunity to select their chainring size - 26, 28, 30, and 32t is available. XS size Big Mesa 26+ get 152mm direct mount cranks. Small Big Mesa gets 165mm cranks.

https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product/big-mesa-26/

The video is of our 12 year old son Elijah on the Big Mesa 26+






Happy Trails! 
Ginger 
Trailcraft Cycles


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Pretty cool. I like the switch to the neon Spawn-esk green over the pea. Any plans to do an ultralight full suspension any day? I hear nothing but good things about your bikes!


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

svinyard said:


> Pretty cool. I like the switch to the neon Spawn-esk green over the pea. Any plans to do an ultralight full suspension any day? I hear nothing but good things about your bikes!


They're showing the Maxwell 24' Full Suspension bike on their site. YES!!!!


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

SactoGeoff said:


> They're showing the Maxwell 24' Full Suspension bike on their site. YES!!!!


Love everything about it. Suberb, except the suspension. That rear shock sucks (I own one- sticky, no lockout,leaky) and there isn't enough travel in front and back. My 5yr is easily eating up 80mm now. I wonder if they'd do a build in 120mm. Eitherway, I'm about 2yrs out and can only imagine what these guys will be putting out then.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

svinyard said:


> Any plans to do an ultralight full suspension any day? I hear nothing but good things about your bikes!





svinyard said:


> Any plans to do an ultralight full suspension any day? I hear nothing but good things about your bikes!


Hi svinyard,

YES! We have a complete line of lightweight full suspension trail bikes we are working on called the Maxwell Line.

You can read more of it here in the MTBR coverage here: Trailcraft Cycles unveils new models for wee ones - Mtbr.com and our brand new website is updated with new FS models.

Maxwell 24 is a 100mm travel bike front/rear and will come in three colors - Neon Green, Neon Orange, Turquoise with Pink decal. It has stealth dropper routing if you want to run a dropper post. We have about 20 frames left of the first production run not already spoken for. If anyone has interest as a Christmas present (which seems to be the trend) then we need to know asap. Pro level builds start in the 24-pound range, the bike our daughter (now 55 pounds) has been riding is just 23.91 pounds (Deore build) set up tubeless. More details are on our Maxwell 24 page - https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product/maxwell-24/

Maxwell 26 is a 120mm F/R bike - similar features (but Boost front/rear) including internal dropper routing and available in three colors. More info https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product/maxwell-26/

The Neon green is available in the Pineridge 24, Timber 26, and Big Mesa 26+ currently. We have them in stock, but have not quite gotten the studio photography done yet for Pineridge 24 and Timber 26 models. It is an option in our drop-down menu currently. Below is a quick shot of a recent bike build. We still have the misty green color in stock until we run out. Both are super cool, the misty green has a pearlescent glimmer you can't see in pics but amazing in the sunlight.

For now we are focusing on the lighter trail side 100mm front/rear for 24", there are plenty options in the 120mm+, 29+ pound market. Might see some bigger bikes in 24" in the future, but for now we will focus on the 100mm 24" trail bikes category. The majority of request we have fielded have been sub-25 pound 24" full suspension bikes that can be pedaled uphill. Where there are currently zero stock options, hence this Maxwell 24. But true 2 years is not far off and I am sure we will see some cool new stuff by then. 

Cheers!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Pretty sure that RST was planning on the Snyper having the option to change to 120. That could have changed though. Worth looking into.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Trailcraft Cycles said:


> Hi svinyard,
> 
> YES! We have a complete line of lightweight full suspension trail bikes we are working on called the Maxwell Line.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Yeah you hit the nail on the head. 29lbs and FS or hardtail. I think there are some that can build your own and get close but I'm not sure i have the know-how to do it right. 24lbs FS is nuts regardless. Well done.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

jochribs said:


> Pretty sure that RST was planning on the Snyper having the option to change to 120. That could have changed though. Worth looking into.


This is true. We can possibly spec 120mm Snyper as an option in the future if there is interest. This would slacken that HTA by 1/2 a degree or so as well. Maybe not the best for climbing in some situations, but not terrible either.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

svinyard said:


> Beautiful. Yeah you hit the nail on the head. 29lbs and FS or hardtail. I think there are some that can build your own and get close but I'm not sure i have the know-how to do it right. 24lbs FS is nuts regardless. Well done.


Thanks, it's been fun but not easy! We hoped to be shipping these bikes by now, but I can say we are less than 6 weeks out at this point. Super excited for these FS bikes to hit the trails.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, that Maxwell is pure badass, and 100 front and rear is plenty of travel for kids in the 4 foot range. Especially if they're getting all it. 

Niners RKT is only getting 90 out back. That's for adults. 

Unless my guy hits a growth spurt in the next month, he's getting one of these.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Maxwell 24 and Maxwell 26 are now shipping! Below are a few recent builds. 

Happy Trails, 

Ginger and Brett
Trailcraft Cycles


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone, lots of emails asking about Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals coming in. We are not discounting all of our bikes, but we *do* have a few Christmas Special builds of colors which don't move forward into 2018, prices good until they are gone! We also have a nice price on our Big Mesa 26+ special build as well. 
https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product-category/seasonal-specials/

24" Wheel Size
22.3 pound Pineridge 24 - closing out our light green color just $1299.00
This price includes the 85g Ashima rotors and 11-42 cassette!
(I have 2 blue with blue ring and 2 purple with pink ring at this price) 
https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product/pineridge-24-christmas-build/

26" Wheel Size
22.5 pound Timber 26 - closing out our light green and black color $1599.00
https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product/timber-26-christmas-build/

24.85 pound Big Mesa 26+ - Special Builds on sale until Christmas $1799 ($200 off)

Bikerumor recently did an interview with us, check it our to learn more about Trailcraft and how we started!

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/11/2...building-a-premium-youth-mountain-bike-brand/

Happy Trails, 
Ginger and Brett


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

*Maxwell 26 Custom Trail/Enduro Builds*

We've found a cool niche in the kids 26" enduro/trail segment, thanks to all you parents looking for better bikes for your kids wanting to race enduro or just have a burly (but lightweight) durable aluminum trail bike.

For the bigger kids coming off a 24" bike (about 4'9 to 5'3") wanting a more enduro setup, we are now doing custom Maxwell 26 builds with Maxxis Aggressor, Minion DHF or Minion DHR II tires and weighs starting at about 26.15 pounds set up tubeless. 11-46 cassette and 26,28,30 or 32 tooth front narrow-wide style direct mount chainring configuration options as well. Redefining XS size 26" trail bikes!

https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product/maxwell-26/

We can also build our Maxwell 26 with 5 different tire options, see pics for recent build examples using Maxxis tires.

Maxxis Minion DHF 2.3" (about 800 grams)
Maxxis Minion DHR 2.3" (about 800 grams)
Maxxis Minion Aggressor 2.3" (about 800 grams)
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25" (light trail, about 545 grams)
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1" (more xc, about 460 grams)

We can also build with two different wheelsets:

Stans Crest MK3 boost for lighter riders
Stans Flow MK3 level wheels for larger/heavier/more aggressive riders

Fox Transfer dropper posts as well are options.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Our Blue Sky 20 is available now in 3 colors in several stock builds, or feel free to go custom on this just like all our other builds. Since we build each bike to order, if you feel like putting XTR brakes on your kids 20" bike, have at it! We have super flexibility on the builds since we don't import one model bike-in-box. Crest wheelset weights just 1030 grams, or our own Trailcraft Wheelset is 1350 grams. Rigid fork to drop weight into the 18 pound range or lighter with real mtb tubeless ready Vee Crown Gem tires -massive 2.25 (measure closer to 2.35) or go with our 80mm travel TC30 suspension fork.

127mm alloy spindle direct mount cranks with 26, 28, 30, or 32 tooth options are also available for the Blue Sky 20. Also available separate if you've got another bike you want to drop some grams. Weights are shown below for arms only and complete setup.

https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product/blue-sky-20/


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow, almost 4 years to the day that we posted here after launching out. Time flies!

The 2019 Pineridge is now here and available now with some substantial updates.

-Internal Cable routing (full length housing from shifter to rear derailleur)
-Stealth Dropper Cable Routing (internal), 30.9 seat tube diameter
-Revised geometry (385mm chainstays, 68 degree HTA, lower standover height, etc.)

We assemble each Pineridge 24 from frame-up, so you can build your kids next dream bike with the exact parts you want, or choose some of our stock builds. Pro Deore and Pro XT level builds set up tubeless with FOX Transfer or KS Lev dropper posts are coming in under 21 pounds. No dropper 20.25 pounds. This Pineridge is our next level little trail bike, or race it for the top podium spot. Next level weights and performance with our carbon/alloy lower 80mm travel TC30 suspension fork.

https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product/pineridge-24/

Follow us on instagram for some really cool builds https://www.instagram.com/trailcraftcycles/


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

That looks great!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi to all the families out there! Hope your 2019 was great.

We can't believe it has been 5 years since starting the company about this time! The little guy in the first post holding the 5 pound weight is now 5'10" tall and crushing it on an adult bike now.

We are now shipping our brand new Timber 26 we have launched just in time for Christmas. Highlights include slacker HTA, shorter head tube, reduced standover height, lower BB height, internal cable routing (no snags!) and even stealth internal dropper routing. 
This new Timber 26 allows riders who might have fit squarely on a 24 to jump up a bigger wheel size to realize the benefit of bigger wheels, yet still have a super tight wheelbase and lower front end crucial for technical riding - and a super light build level platform including our 1300 gram Podium MMX 26" wheelset. All 2020 builds get color matched decals for a super pro look.

https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product/timber-26/

Additionally we have a new Timber 26 special build bikes ready to go for Christmas at a special price right now.

https://www.trailcraftcycles.com/product/timber-26-special-build/

Want something a bit more custom? We can build you whatever you want in our Colorado workshop. Typical turnaround time is 2-3 days. Here are some recent builds, sub-23 pounds with dropper post!


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Love what you guys have done with the Timber 26. My twins absolutely LOVE their Maxwell 26" bikes. The trail possibilities opened way up! Solid quality all the way around!

Across the country husbands are pleading with their wives for support to buy their kid a Trailcraft before Christmas. So I'm sure there will be the usual last minute purchase decisions coming! I hope you guys survive the Christmas rush!


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

SactoGeoff said:


> Love what you guys have done with the Timber 26. My twins absolutely LOVE their Maxwell 26" bikes. The trail possibilities opened way up! Solid quality all the way around!
> 
> Across the country husbands are pleading with their wives for support to buy their kid a Trailcraft before Christmas. So I'm sure there will be the usual last minute purchase decisions coming! I hope you guys survive the Christmas rush!


Yeah I hear ya Geoff! Last minute shopping for sure. I haven't even started yet, building the last of the custom builds now.

I do have some photo shoot bikes (a little less expensive) and a few blems/older models posted below. Will edit as we sell off bikes. Some really nice deals on there! Email directly or via Pinkbike.

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2693890/


----------

